# Do you want a better looking door to walk up to every day?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

View attachment 249513

_After_


​I was browsing another forum and came across a great idea; A way to cover up the silver disk where you insert your key to manually unlock your doors. If you are like me, the only time I would ever want to do that is when the fob dies. And actually you can still do that, but more on that later.

With the silver covered up the side of the car is much smoother looking as you can see from the photo; fewer distractions for the eye to catch on. I am always looking for that subtle little extra to make my vehicle finer looking. I think this fits the bill.









View attachment 249521

_Before_

​This is a very inexpensive way to make your Cruze a bit different than others. To paraphrase Henry, it comes in any color you want as long as its gloss black. They are made from a flexible plastic of some sort and are paintable to match your Cruzes color. I received one _(two actually – one for my Cruze and one for my Cobalt…although I didn’t realize I really needed two-but oh well I digress…) _and it took about an hour and a half to have it (them) ready to install. _(It took me quite some time to actually write this as I got them in the mail and immediately had a military thing interrupt me, then I misplaced the envelope somehow during the re-siding of my house…, but finally here it is.)_


View attachment 249529







_These are some planning shots.\_

​They come in a number of different sizes if you want to also do your other vehicles. This doesn’t permanently disable your locks or anything, although it may confuse a thief. As I said before, you can still access your door lock simply by prying it off. It is just held on with an adhesive backing. I put one on my daughters Cobalt and then realized her key fobs weren’t working, so I just peeled it off and stuck it to a plasticized piece of cardboard for use later. I would think if the adhesive wears off, you could replace it with a piece of double stick tape or if you have none, some silicone glue of some sort.
It was a very simple and fairly quick mod.

If you want / need to paint it first, or want a bit more detail, here is a link to my installation tutorial: How-To: Paint and Install a Smoothlock door lock cover


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

For some reason, I'm getting this message when I click on your attachment links:
"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mikestony said:


> For some reason, I'm getting this message when I click on your attachment links:
> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


Ditto.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot fix them. They were ok until after I hit post. I sent in a request to fix, but that did not post either. Not sure what to do yet. I cannot reply with quote either. @*mikestony* @*ChevyGuy

EDIT: They seem to be all working now.*


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> I cannot fix them. They were ok until after I hit post. I sent in a request to fix, but that did not post either. Not sure what to do yet. I cannot reply with quote either. @*mikestony* @*ChevyGuy*


there's somfing awfooey skwoowy going on awound hew


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The internet keeps eating my photos


EDIT: The first thumbnail should be first photo, the 2nd should be last and the last should be 2nd.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you get those from Amazon or elsewhere? I didn't search for them yet, that's why I asked 
I'm interested!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@mikestony, I just added the tutorial (sans pictures for now) that has the link to the vendors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was finally able to edit this so you can actually see what I have done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Updated broken link


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I tried them and hate them. They look nothing like what you would think and they tend to fall off. I wonder if anyone makes a handle cover or even whole handles that give that "shaved" look.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> I tried them and hate them. They look nothing like what you would think and they tend to fall off. I wonder if anyone makes a handle cover or even whole handles that give that "shaved" look.


That is too bad. I have had no issues with mine at all. Is it possible you contaminated the sticky side before installing them? You can remove the sticky and replace it with double-sided tape or better yet 3M tape. If it is the paint, did you use the adhesion promoter? It makes a world of difference.

As far as the covers, you really need to go old school and install plunger relays and weld up and paint the original openings. The door sheet metal is a bit thin, but any good body man can do that, especially those that do a lot of customs.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

That's one thing I love about my '17 - no key holes in the doors. Just little chrome flush buttons


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

But they're chrome...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

But the little buttons blend into the chrome strip in the handle all it still looks good


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, you must have the LTZ handles. Mine are body color.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Premier. They're body color but with a chrome strip down the middle. Like this but black



http://st.motortrend.com/uploads/sites/10/2017/01/2017-chevrolet-cruze-premier-sedan-door-handle.png


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I didn't realize you had a Gen II.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> That is too bad. I have had no issues with mine at all. Is it possible you contaminated the sticky side before installing them? You can remove the sticky and replace it with double-sided tape or better yet 3M tape. If it is the paint, did you use the adhesion promoter? It makes a world of difference.
> 
> As far as the covers, you really need to go old school and install plunger relays and weld up and paint the original openings. The door sheet metal is a bit thin, but any good body man can do that, especially those that do a lot of customs.


I am just going to replace the door handles when I find some that I like.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, the stock ones are the same as those on a Gen 5 Camaro. Possible they have some that would fit the bill.


----------

